# What happened??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I put 2 15 day old platy fry in a cycled 5 gallon tank last night and this morning their tails have changed shape. Imagine the fish's eyes are on the left, well the tail was like this before <| now overnight they are like this |> so the fish both look like arrows!  Is this normal?  Doesn't seem to affect their swimming but i'm really worried now


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I think they both have clamped fins  What can i do to cure this? Should i put them back in their original tank??


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

there is something they don't like in the tank.
What was in the tank to cycle it? Did you use other fish? if so they may have had fish flukes and these will kill the babies in no time. Get prazi pro and treat. Flukes cause the fishes to waste away and to lose their color.

If you just let a tank sit for a few days and think it is cycled then it is not. The babies may be reacting to ammonia. 
It could be a disease called 'pintail" look it up. Big losses in the fish farm industry to this.
I dunno-- it is hard to say.


----------

